# My trip to Lisbon - Portugal



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Rua Augusta by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

charming but very run down...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Larmey said:


> charming but very run down...


Yup, it's amazing place but what even more amazed me, how many buildings are empty, not just old small ugly houses but nice big buildings at the main squares and streets where nobody cares and nobody lives. That was very weird - first flor with new shop and the rest of the 4 or 5 stories tall house dark, empty, sometimes with no windows any more...


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Beautiful shots from this charming city. I really liked the colours.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, very nice shots of Lisbon...:cheers2:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Run down in places yes, but like Rome, it gives a more rustic feeling to the place. Though why are so many buildings vacant?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*lisboNice *


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Run down in places yes, but like Rome, it gives a more rustic feeling to the place. Though why are so many buildings vacant?


People moved to the suburbs when buy their own houses was affordable and easy. Those old buildings on the city centre are very old and they let them come to a point where renovate them involves a great amount of money. Today there´s plans to help and facilitate the renovation of those houses, as well as a new program to incentive people to rent apartments instead of buying them (which is veeery common here...our renting market still is very, very poor).
Although you can already see many buildings being renovated...the problem is as I mentioned before...since renovating these buildings is very expensive they will have to sell/rent them for high amounts which leaves most people out of that market.
But the main goal in Portugal for the moment when it comes to construction is renovate buildings in the old city centres and make people come back and live on them. It´s a process that will take time (even more while a severe crisis is going on) but people are enjoying this idea and they like the fact of living in the city centre which gives some sort of charm and prestige. And also with no need to commute and close to everything important, in this case, on the capital of a country.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

nice pics.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful, very nice pics!!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

your pictures have such a great colors


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Graffiti in Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

empty Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon  by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon  by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Iconic tram in Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoSanches (May 27, 2009)

Amazing! Did you also visited the modern area of Lisbon or you just stayed around downtown?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice photos! i like the warm colours!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

DiogoSanches said:


> Amazing! Did you also visited the modern area of Lisbon or you just stayed around downtown?


No, I was only there for a few days. Just the downtown and surrounding areas


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some photos of my day trip to Sintra and surrounding areas


Sintra by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quinta da Regaleira by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Pena National Palace by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Pena National Palace by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quinta da Regaleira by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Sintra by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Sunset at Cabo da Roca by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Pena National Palace by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Cabo da Roca by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunset at Cabo da Roca by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Sintra is such a romantic place  Great pics, thks for sharing kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Cabo da Roca Lighthouse by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Quinta da Regaleira by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

The state of the buildings isn´t because of the crisis or because Portugal is poor - it is mainly because people do not care that much about the façade of the buildings IMO - the inside is totally different.

Lisbon is beautiful, charming and one of the few European capitals which is still authentic and charming, and not oversanitized and Disney-like.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Lisbon once again :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Iconic tram in Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Lisbon by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Lisbon...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------

